# bronze aurutus?



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

This frog just looks beautiful. anyone know the color morph for this frog. its listed as bronze on the website. I know Sean is selling some bronze for $135, anyone know if they look like these? If you know someone selling some like these please pm me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

These are bronze auratus. These are probably choice selections if you get up to michigan bill weirts has one not so white(where the brown should be) ,but close, as those but very similar markings.


----------



## -=Adam=- (Feb 18, 2004)

Tony,

I'm not sure which morphs Bill is working with, but these are a distinct morph from the green and bronze auratus that were brought in recently from Panama. I have seen them called the 'Birkhan' morph on european websites (see http://www.tropical-experience.nl/auratus/index.htm). I have seen both the morph Sean is working with and other green and bronze that were brought in over the past couple years and they are definetely distinct. The green and bronze portions appear to be more of a lighter pastel color on the birkhan morph, as opposed to a darker green and darker brown 'bronze' (compare to http://www.qualityexotics.com/images/Bronze_Auratus2.jpg). Both certainly nice frogs.

The Birkhan morph is gorgeous but I haven't heard of anyone else having sucess with them, although they've been in the US hobby for at least 5 years so hopefully there are others out there. Take care,

-=Adam=-


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

Bill has a little nicer one than his pic on his website. Like i said looks a bit more like the ones in the pic but is not exact. I agree I have not seen any as pastel in the US.


----------

